# Carbon Fiber parts



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's a few carbon fiber parts...
*Paddle Shifter and Steering Wheel trim-FRONT*








*Paddle Shifter and Steering Wheel trim-REAR*








*BEFORE*








*AFTER*
...with just the Paddles!








*AFTER*
...and now also with the the Steering Wheel trim
















The parts are top quality with a very clean factory fitment. It flows very well with the luxury purposed interior. I'm very pleased with these parts. Definitely will acquire more parts from this company (tidstyling.com) in the future.


_Modified by 1TT1 at 10:38 AM 9-11-2008_


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (1TT1)*

I agree,
but as I do use the F1 tiptronic (+/-) more often,
I didn't order the back part of it.
It looks nice, but it might annoy me while switching gear,
Please pass us a feedback, 
honestly, does it bother ya in fast switching or not.
-talking about practical not fancy-
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SolidSnake3035 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (uaeprince)*

That's really nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kenny88 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (SolidSnake3035)*

nice !!good info ,,,cant wait to order...but bit expensive!! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (uaeprince)*

With the extra area these paddles add, i actually find my fingers on the shifters automatically which encourages me to use it more often. It's now more accessible in a much wider area around the steering wheel. You're not restricted on the 3 and 9 o'clock position anymore in order to change gears. At the same time, it needs a bit of familiarity with their pressence when doing big turns. Overall a great addition i think!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (kenny88)*

Thanks! Tell them Fritz sent you when you order...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (1TT1)*

do want


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (1TT1)*

Looks great!!!! Is the airbag still operative?


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (Skybird)*

Airbag is not blocked. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That was my first concern as well.


----------



## Skybird (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: Carbon Fiber parts (1TT1)*

Thanks. I go for it... for sure!


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

where n how much?


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

Anyone has any OSIR part on their MKII TT?? They look very nice!!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's more carbon fiber...
*Rear valance*
















It's a one-off piece. I had somebody local wrapped the stock piece with carbon fiber. Not top quality but good enough for now.


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Looks fantastic! How easy was the install for the steering wheel and paddle shifters?
Thanks!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (bluemaxx)*

Very easy..anybody can do it. It's also reversible.


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Ah, that's great news! 
time to get my check book out!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

that valence looks great man, I may have to copy you on that


----------



## uaeprince (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: (1TT1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1TT1* »_Here's more carbon fiber...
*Rear valance*

It's a one-off piece. I had somebody local wrapped the stock piece with carbon fiber. Not top quality but good enough for now.


coooooooooooool Rear valance... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (NeverOEM)*

Thanks! If you do get it done, just make sure they don't put too much epoxy on the edges as you'll have problems fitting it back. I had to shave and refinish mine. All good afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

maybe its just me but the weave on the dsg paddles looks really bad for some reason


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (ZoomBy)*

It's fine. Carbon fiber is deceiving with camera shots especially if you use flash. You have to see them in person to appreciate the true quality.


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi,
So I just received the TID Styling steering wheel CF piece.
Does it affix OVER the existing center of the steering wheel or do I have to remove the original center?
Thanks!


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (bluemaxx)*

It slips right over the existing cover. To get the centerline, try it without the 3M first then mark the center with a tape.


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

Great - thanks for the quick reply! I assume you don't really need the hairdryer for heat as per the instructions?


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (bluemaxx)*

Yeah i didn't bother using a hair dryer. If you notice that the piece fits snugly already.


----------



## eurofast (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

they have a US location now, save more money
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/tidadhipecad2.html 
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/tidcastwhtrf.html


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

I ordered from them - very fast shipping.


----------



## 1TT1 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (eurofast)*

Price still up there. Got mine from TID directly with pretty good discount. But, i was just told that they're getting very busy and will probably stop selling to prvt buyers though. So i guess Zmax is your source now.



_Modified by 1TT1 at 6:06 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## bluemaxx (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm thinking of this as my next piece...what do you guys think?
http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdecaficefr.html


_Modified by bluemaxx at 6:55 PM 9/28/2008_


----------



## TPE_A3 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: (bluemaxx)*

I bought the aluminum paddles from TTShop. (TID parts)
Love the feel, easy application and generally makes the shifters MUCH better.
I increased the thickness of my steering wheel by adding padding to it and new leather. (About the thickness of a M3 wheel now) The extra size is great.
Couple of caveats though...if you grab the paddles a bit high, I find the back of my hand rubs against the turn signal and wiper stalks. A bit of an annoyance, but very easy to get used to and a great mod overall!


----------

